# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Τροποποίηση στο φόρουμ

## eatdis-admin

Εγινε μια μικρή τροποποίηση στο φόρουμ με γνώμονα την καλύτερη ταξινόμηση των θεμάτων.
Συγκεκριμένα, επειδή το φόρουμ υποδοχής φιλοξενούσε πολλά θέματα βουλιμίας και παχυσαρκίας,
καταργήθηκε και όλα τα θέματα του μεταφέρθηκαν στις αρμόζουσες κατηγορίες.
Εάν έγιναν λάθος τοποθετήσεις, παρακαλώ ενημερώστε σε αυτό το θέμα, ώστε να μετακινηθούν κατάλληλα.

Ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω να μη δημιουργηθεί οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα από αυτή την αναστάτωση των αλλαγών.

----------


## dexa

ΝIDO ΤΕΛΕΙΑ Η ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ!!!!!
Ηταν οτι χρειαζομασταν.Μας τακτοποιησες και ευχαριστουμε πολυ.
Θα πρεπει να εχεις το νου σου κατα καιρους γιατι......καταλαβαινεις.

Να σου πω οτι κατι γινεται με το chat.Πολλες φορες ενω ειμαστε μεσα δεν μας δειχνει η αλλους τους δειχνει και αλλους οχι.
Μηπως μπορεις ...............??

Προς το παρον αυτα.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!1

----------


## eatdis-admin

dexa καλησπέρα.
Δε συμμετέχω συχνά όπως πολύ καλά γνωρίζεις, ωστόσο καθημερινά και πολύ τακτικά ρίχνω γρήγορες/κλεφτές ματιές στο φόρουμ.

Δε συμμετέχω τόσο από επιλογή (εχω γράψει αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν γι αυτό, εξηγώντας το σκεπτικό μου)
όσο και από έλλειψη χρόνου. 
Σου λέω ειλικρινά όμως, βαθιά μέσα απ την ψυχή μου, είμαι εδώ και χαίρομαι, στεναχωριέμαι, προβληματίζομαι με την πορεία του καθενός που μοιράζεται εδώ την ιστορία της ζωής του, προσπαθώντας να την ξαναγράψει απ την αρχή, με μια διαφορετική ματιά.

Για το πρόβλημα του τσατ, είμαι ενήμερος και πιθανολογώ πως εντός του Ιούλη θα γίνει αλλαγή στο λογισμικό που χρησιμοποείται, έτσι ώστε να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.


Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Από επιλογή;

Υπάρχει κάποια δημοσίευση γι' αυτό;

----------


## eatdis-admin

> _Originally posted by Kleanthis_
> Από επιλογή;
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποια δημοσίευση γι' αυτό;


Ναι, αλλά μάλλον είναι χαμένη στα βάθη της περσυνής χρονιάς. Θυμάμαι καλά ότι είχα τοποθετηθεί σε αυτό, όταν πέρσυ ξέσπασε ένα θέμα που είχε να κάνει με την απουσία συμμετοχής ειδικών (εμού ή και άλλων).

Σε γενικές γραμμές να σου πω ότι πιστεύω πολύ στις ομάδες αυτοβοήθειας, στη δυναμική που μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί μεταξύ ανθρώπων που αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοια προβλήματα και έχουν παρόμοια πορεία, μοιράζονται κοινά συναισθήματα και εμπειρίες και σπρώχνουν ο ένας τον άλλον προς ένα κοινό στόχο. Είναι αυτό που ο C.Rogers λέει τόσο λιτά και τόσο εύστοχα: "the unique is universal".

Δεν ήθελα ποτέ αυτό το φόρουμ να γίνει ένας χώρος όπου οι άνθρωποι θα ρωτούν και οι ειδικοί θα απαντούν. Αφενός αυτό κρύβει κινδύνους, αφετέρου στερεί από την κοινότητα την αίσθηση της ομάδας.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Καλά, χωράει πολλή συζήτηση αυτό...

Εσύ επαγγελματίας είσαι και τη δουλειά σου θες να κάνεις... :Smile:

----------


## eatdis-admin

> _Originally posted by Kleanthis_
> Καλά, χωράει πολλή συζήτηση αυτό...


Με χαρά να το κουβεντιάσουμε...





> _Originally posted by Kleanthis_
> 
> Εσύ επαγγελματίας είσαι και τη δουλειά σου θες να κάνεις...


Αν θέλεις, εξήγησε μου. Δεν ειμαι σίγουρος ότι κατάλαβα πως σχετίζεται αυτό που λες με το φόρουμ και την ΜΗ τακτική συμμετοχή μου σε αυτό.

----------


## dexa

ΑΝΤΕ!!!!
ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΕΓΓΑΡΙΟΥ!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!!!

----------


## MKEH78

Θα ήταν εύκολο, το θέμα "Είμαι ο/η κ λέγομαι (για παλιά κ νέα μέλη)",
από την Παχυσαρκία να πάει στα διάφορα και να μπει και αυτό ψιλά
όπως και το θέμα ''το δικό μας καφέ'' ????????
για να διευκολύνουμε λίγο το έργο σας το λέμε......

----------


## MKEH78

ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------

